# Illamasqua Limited Edition Christmas Nail Duo 2012



## Dalylah (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the new Limited Edition duo for Christmas 2012 from Illamasqua. I really like both of these colors, especially Glitterati. It is such a rich color for a glitter. So will you be putting these on your wishlist for Santa this year or will you be passing on them? These are available now in stores and online at the Illamasqua site or Sephora.





Glitterati and Veridian





Source, Used with permission

Illamasqua Glitterati





Source, Used with permission

Illamasqua Veridian


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

I actually really like both of them! It'd be fun to use both of them to make a cute Christmas design!


----------



## dubaicos (Nov 30, 2012)

wow ... i really like both color


----------

